# Mooneyes



## mrg (Dec 7, 2018)

Anybody going tomorrow?, FordMike ?, to the best car show- drags- rockabilly bands!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2018)

Was planning to take the Fairlane, but had a lil mishap with some stripped out fuel bowl screws on this damn Holley. Looks like we'll be riding in like the past couple years. What time are you showing up?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2018)

Great show! Come on down!


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2018)

Great day for cars, bikes, drags & music, a few cabers out there with bikes & cars & I took a rat rod JCH.


----------

